# New pic of Brock............. he looks.....



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

*New pic of Brock............. he looks..... (Updated with new info)*

A lot better than expected.



Brock at Tops UFC signing. Good to see him out and about.









http://twitpic.com/ttm87

Update:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD007cuC8V8

From Brock's official channel

- Brock will fight again this summer if he doesn't need major sugery

- Brock still weighs 275 lbs, will be back at his natural weight of 300 lbs easily when he starts his regular diet and training


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I was hoping he would look like a character in left 4 dead.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

He looks frail (compared to before). But what the hell is he doing out and about when "he could require major surgery within the next 6 weeks." I hope all that was just bullshit and he'll be back by June so he can KTFO Carwin and Mir.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

SSD said:


> He looks frail (compared to before). But what the hell is he doing out and about when "he could require major surgery within the next 6 weeks." I hope all that was just bullshit and he'll be back by June so he can KTFO Carwin and Mir.


Frail?

If anything to me he looks a bit fatter. Less toned. Of course that could be the jacket.

Good to see him out and about. 

It doesn't look like it will take him long to get back in the same shape - barring he doesn't need more surgery.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

"He looks frail"

Yeah- exactly- because you can tell a whole lot from that photo. :confused05:


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Zenhalo said:


> "He looks frail"
> 
> Yeah- exactly- because you can tell a whole lot from that photo. :confused05:


Yeah I didn't see anything frail at all in that pic.

He looks pretty exactly the same with clothes on. With some rockin facial hair.


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

I think he looks hilarious with the beard.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Zenhalo said:


> "He looks frail"
> 
> Yeah- exactly- because you can tell a whole lot from that photo. :confused05:


Maybe I overemphasized but he still looks weaker--look at his damn face. That's what will tell you how much mass he has lost.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

from the photo he doesnt look bad,this gives me hope he will be back soon.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks fine to me, lol at the facial hair


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks like he lost weight to me. His face is different...not frail but gaunt.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

His face looks a little chubbier which is weird, must just be the pic.


That beard thing is ridiculous, haha.


----------



## The Immortal CJ (Sep 7, 2009)

I bet in his current condition he could beat Frank Mir with ease. Let's face it Lesnar haters you can't deny the man is talented and that a former pro wrestler can man handle a so called MMA experienced fighter in Mir.

Lesnar has my respect, Mir does not.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

He looks like less of a retard with that rock and roll beard, but the hair still needs to go. 

COME ON BROCK! You could actually look like a badass if you just shaved your head and grew that beard. 

The tattoo-hair combo has gone on long enough.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

It's funny that Brock's face has been described as "fatter" and "gaunt" in the same thread.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

SuicideJohnson said:


> He looks like less of a retard with that rock and roll beard, *but the hair still needs to go*.
> 
> COME ON BROCK! You could actually look like a badass if you just shaved your head and grew that beard.
> 
> The tattoo-hair combo has gone on long enough.


While I am happy to see him out and about, I have to agree with this. In fact, it appears his hair got worse.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

He looks ok to me. 

He'll be back soon hopefully.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

OK, let's caption the pic:
*
"To All My Haters: Eat My Shorts!"*


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

box said:


> I was hoping he would look like a character in left 4 dead.


This. 

Also, from the way Dana was talking when he first became ill, I was expecting him to be on his deathbed in this pic.


----------



## Holy9 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wouldn't someone close to him (like his wife) tell him his haircut is beyond stupid?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Guys, listen to yourselves! If he cut his hair off and kept the beard he would look like an abnormally large Kieth Jardine? and who wants that? LOL

On a side note, he doesnt look as bad as I expected, pretty much the same actually his face does look a little bit slimmer but barely noticeable..pictures can be decieveing though so dont be expecting him back sooner just based on this pic.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

His head has shrunk.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> His head has shrunk.


Nope his body grew. Not even serious illness can stop his growing muscle mass.

Seriously though he looks pretty much exactly the same as he did when he blew the horn at that Vikings game before the shit hit the fan:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBIgvbt2YQo

There's no way those reports about him losing 50 lbs are true.

I'd say 20-30 lbs tops. Though probably closer to 15.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

You guys are blind if you cant see that his right ear lobe is clearly at least 3 grams less bulkier than before.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> You guys are blind if you cant see that his right ear lobe is clearly at least 3 grams less bulkier than before.


omg this! seriously guys cant you tell that brock is seriously ill??? He may never fight again let alone live through christmas....:sarcastic12: lol dana, you crack me up sometimes...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

The only thing I can tell from that photo is that he looks like a douche with the facial hair


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks like a viking, I'm diggin it.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I guess if anyone gets to have that hair, it might as well be him, the guy could kill most people on this planet. 

It's just that the haircut is so bad it embarasses ME even, and it legitimately causes people to hate him the first time they see him haha.

Enough about my cosmetology tips for Brock. Just find him extremely interesting to watch, and I wish he would make an effort to come back as a babyface. 

During the buildup, fight, and post fight with Randy, Brock was extremely respectful and kind to him, and I hope he can be that level-headed when he returns.


----------



## Toro de Fuego (May 2, 2009)

It's hard to draw any significant conclusions about a pic like this (other than he broke his razor). He's alive, sitting up, looks like he crawled outa bed 20 minutes ago by his eyes.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

ummm i think its clear that Brock was put in a coma for the past 2 months lolz....all i know is the guy is tough even if your a hater you have to hand it to him


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like he gets his hair cut from a giant pencil sharpener. Apart from that, I think people are trying to read a little to far into this pic. You cant really tell anything from it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the beard *puts flame suit on*

I just hope he doesn't have small toddlers who freak out b/c they don't know who he is now that he has a beard, as they often do.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

karma sucks lol


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

GMK13 said:


> from the photo he doesnt look bad,this gives me hope he will be back soon.


Hahaha this killed me


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh noes, I have received my first negative rep and was called a "nub", I have reached an mmaforum milestone I previously set for myself.

Edit: Oh, is there a way to tell who reps you or not?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

fightpragmatist said:


> Oh noes, I have received my first negative rep and was called a "nub", I have reached an mmaforum milestone I previously set for myself.
> 
> Edit: Oh, is there a way to tell who reps you or not?


Only if you become a premium member


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

We definitely need a side by side. Brock in a leather jacket pre-sickness and post. Come on guys get it up!!


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

He looks sick.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

His colon is in a deathclutch.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Update:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD007cuC8V8

From Brock's official channel

- Brock will fight again this summer if he doesn't need major sugery

- Brock still weighs 275 lbs, will be back at his natural weight of 300 lbs easily when he starts his regular diet and training


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

You mean he's not a lightweight now?!


----------



## GrabthemCakes (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone got nudes??


----------



## mel_progson (Aug 21, 2009)

GrabthemCakes said:


> Anyone got nudes??


lmfao


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Been busy...HOW did I miss this thread....it's hillarious...*



Coosh said:


> Frail?
> 
> If anything to me he looks a bit fatter. Less toned. Of course that could be the jacket.
> 
> ...


Not fatter...not larger in anyway.....(as noticed this will become more highly contested issue)....



Zenhalo said:


> "He looks frail"
> 
> Yeah- exactly- because you can tell a whole lot from that photo. :confused05:


He does to me too....



JACro said:


> I think he looks hilarious with the beard.


Me too...:thumbsup:



SSD said:


> Maybe I overemphasized but he still looks weaker--look at his damn face. That's what will tell you how much mass he has lost.


 
I though you were pretty accurate...FTR....



sworddemon said:


> Looks like he lost weight to me. His face is different...not frail but gaunt.


^^^THIS^^^



SuicideJohnson said:


> He looks like less of a retard with that rock and roll beard, but the hair still needs to go.
> 
> COME ON BROCK! You could actually look like a badass if you just shaved your head and grew that beard.
> 
> The tattoo-hair combo has gone on long enough.


 
^^^THIS^^^



Coosh said:


> It's funny that Brock's face has been described as "fatter" and "gaunt" in the same thread.


Yes thats the beauty of the forum....



Soojooko said:


> You guys are blind if you cant see that his right ear lobe is clearly at least 3 grams less bulkier than before.


 
LMAO....



joshua7789 said:


> Looks like he gets his hair cut from a giant pencil sharpener. Apart from that, I think people are trying to read a little to far into this pic. You cant really tell anything from it.


 
Best post of thread...IMO...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

his head looks like a fuzzy thumb with eyes.


----------



## surferbiel01 (Jan 18, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> Looks like he gets his hair cut from a giant pencil sharpener. Apart from that, I think people are trying to read a little to far into this pic. You cant really tell anything from it.


LMAO!!!!


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

..like a guy with a lot of clothes on????


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

It's nice to see him up and moving around. He may not be completely out of the water, but this is definately a good sign.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Coosh said:


> Nope his body grew. Not even serious illness can stop *HGH from** growing muscle mass.


Fixed.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Beard makes him look more of a badass.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Rauno™ said:


> Beard makes him look more of a badass.


I like the beard, as I said, but I need to expand on that. The beard keeps him from looking like the Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man.


----------

